# No sound with VT8237A/VT8251 [solved]

## wennshilft

Hello,

for some reason alsa won't recognize  this card, any help appreciated

```

!!################################

!!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.64

!!################################

!!Script ran on: Sun Feb 21 09:12:46 UTC 2016

!!Linux Distribution

!!------------------

Gentoo Base System release 2.2 NAME=Gentoo ID=gentoo PRETTY_NAME="Gentoo/Linux" HOME_URL="http://www.gentoo.org/" SUPPORT_URL="http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/support.xml" BUG_REPORT_URL="https://bugs.gentoo.org/"

!!DMI Information

!!---------------

Manufacturer:      

Product Name:      

Product Version:   

Firmware Version:  

!!Kernel Information

!!------------------

Kernel release:    4.1.15-gentoo-r1

Operating System:  GNU/Linux

Architecture:      i686

Processor:         VIA C7 Processor 1500MHz

SMP Enabled:       Yes

!!ALSA Version

!!------------

Driver version:     k4.1.15-gentoo-r1blub

Library version:    1.0.29

Utilities version:  1.0.29

!!Loaded ALSA modules

!!-------------------

!!Sound Servers on this system

!!----------------------------

No sound servers found.

!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA

!!-----------------------------

 0 [VT82xx         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA VIA VT82xx

                      HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xc7ffc000 irq 17

!!PCI Soundcards installed in the system

!!--------------------------------------

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A/VT8251 HDA Controller (rev 10)

!!Advanced information - PCI Vendor/Device/Subsystem ID's

!!-------------------------------------------------------

80:01.0 0403: 1106:3288 (rev 10)

   Subsystem: 1106:3288

!!Loaded sound module options

!!---------------------------

!!HDA-Intel Codec information

!!---------------------------

--startcollapse--

Codec: VIA ID e721

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x1106e721

Subsystem Id: 0x11060000

Revision Id: 0x100100

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x0]:

    bits [0x0]:

    formats [0x0]:

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

State of AFG node 0x01:

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x10 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x411: Stereo

  Device: name="ID e721 Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xa]: 16 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x11 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x411: Stereo

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xa]: 16 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x12 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x611: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  IEC Coding Type: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x1e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000

    bits [0xa]: 16 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x13 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Control: name="Capture Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Capture Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=In, idx=0, ofs=0

  Device: name="ID e721 Analog", type="Audio", device=0

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x14, stepsize=0x06, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x06 0x06]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xa]: 16 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x17

Node 0x14 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x14, stepsize=0x06, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xa]: 16 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x1e

Node 0x15 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x100711: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  IEC Coding Type: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x1f0]: 32000 44100 48000 88200 96000

    bits [0xa]: 16 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x21

Node 0x16 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20050b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x06, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x17 0x17] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 6

     0x10 0x1f 0x1a 0x1b 0x1e 0x25

Node 0x17 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300501: Stereo

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 5

     0x16 0x1f 0x1a* 0x1b 0x1e

Node 0x18 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30050d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1b, nsteps=0x1b, stepsize=0x06, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x11

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0000001c: OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x410110f2: [N/A] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x2

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x18

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Control: name="Mic Phantom Jack", index=0, device=0

  Pincap 0x00002334: IN OUT Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 100

  Pin Default 0x01a1912e: [Jack] Mic at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0xe

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x21: IN VREF_50

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x26

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00002334: IN OUT Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 100

  Pin Default 0x418130fe: [N/A] Line In at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Blue

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0xe

  Pin-ctls: 0x00: VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x18

Node 0x1c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Control: name="Master Playback Volume", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Master Playback Switch", index=0, device=0

    ControlAmp: chs=3, dir=Out, idx=0, ofs=0

  Control: name="Line Out Phantom Jack", index=0, device=0

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1b, nsteps=0x1b, stepsize=0x06, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x19 0x19]

  Pincap 0x0000001c: OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x010141f0: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x16

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40058d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1b, nsteps=0x1b, stepsize=0x06, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000001c: OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x422140f0: [N/A] HP Out at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x16* 0x25

Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00002334: IN OUT Detect

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 100

  Pin Default 0x42a190f8: [N/A] Mic at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x8

  Pin-ctls: 0x00: VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x27

Node 0x1f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400401: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x593701f7: [N/A] CD at Int ATAPI

    Conn = Analog, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x7

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x20 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400701: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x474411f0: [N/A] SPDIF Out at Ext Rear Panel

    Conn = RCA, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x12

Node 0x21 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400601: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00010030: IN OUT EAPD

  EAPD 0x0:

  Pin Default 0x47c421f0: [N/A] SPDIF In at Ext Rear Panel

    Conn = RCA, Color = Grey

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x22 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000014: OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x410160f1: [N/A] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Orange

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x1

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x26

Node 0x23 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000014: OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x410120f4: [N/A] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Grey

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x4

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x27

Node 0x24 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x411: Stereo

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xa]: 16 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x25 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x411: Stereo

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x5e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 192000

    bits [0xa]: 16 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x26 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30050d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1b, nsteps=0x1b, stepsize=0x06, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x24

Node 0x27 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30050d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1b, nsteps=0x1b, stepsize=0x06, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Power states:  D0 D1 D2 D3

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x25

--endcollapse--

!!ALSA Device nodes

!!-----------------

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  2 Feb 21  2016 /dev/snd/controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  4 Feb 21  2016 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  3 Feb 21  2016 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  1 Feb 21  2016 /dev/snd/seq

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 33 Feb 21  2016 /dev/snd/timer

/dev/snd/by-path:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  60 Feb 21  2016 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 160 Feb 21  2016 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  12 Feb 21  2016 pci-0000:80:01.0 -> ../controlC0

!!Aplay/Arecord output

!!--------------------

APLAY

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: ID e721 Analog [ID e721 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

ARECORD

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: ID e721 Analog [ID e721 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

!!Amixer output

!!-------------

!!-------Mixer controls for card 0 [VT82xx]

Card hw:0 'VT82xx'/'HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xc7ffc000 irq 17'

  Mixer name   : 'VIA ID e721'

  Components   : 'HDA:1106e721,11060000,00100100'

  Controls      : 9

  Simple ctrls  : 3

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 27

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 25 [93%] [-3.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 25 [93%] [-3.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 20

  Front Left: Capture 6 [30%] [10.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 6 [30%] [10.50dB] [on]

!!Alsactl output

!!--------------

--startcollapse--

state.VT82xx {

   control.1 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Volume'

      value.0 25

      value.1 25

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 27'

         dbmin -4725

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 -350

         dbvalue.1 -350

      }

   }

   control.2 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.3 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Volume'

      value.0 6

      value.1 6

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 20'

         dbmin 0

         dbmax 3500

         dbvalue.0 1050

         dbvalue.1 1050

      }

   }

   control.4 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

      comment {

         access 'read write'

         type BOOLEAN

         count 2

      }

   }

   control.5 {

      iface CARD

      name 'Mic Phantom Jack'

      value true

      comment {

         access read

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.6 {

      iface CARD

      name 'Line Out Phantom Jack'

      value true

      comment {

         access read

         type BOOLEAN

         count 1

      }

   }

   control.7 {

      iface PCM

      name 'Playback Channel Map'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access read

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 36'

      }

   }

   control.8 {

      iface PCM

      name 'Capture Channel Map'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

      comment {

         access read

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 36'

      }

   }

   control.9 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'PCM Playback Volume'

      value.0 255

      value.1 255

      comment {

         access 'read write user'

         type INTEGER

         count 2

         range '0 - 255'

         tlv '0000000100000008ffffec1400000014'

         dbmin -5100

         dbmax 0

         dbvalue.0 0

         dbvalue.1 0

      }

   }

}

--endcollapse--

!!All Loaded Modules

!!------------------

Module

!!ALSA/HDA dmesg

!!--------------

[    0.528647] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.529514] snd_hda_intel 0000:80:01.0: PCI: Disallowing DAC for device

[    0.530483] ALSA device list:

[    0.530613]   No soundcards found.

[    0.534978] snd_hda_intel 0000:80:01.0: CORB reset timeout#1, CORBRP = 0

[    0.539428] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for ID e721: line_outs=1 (0x1c/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    0.539640] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    0.539767] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    0.539893] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    0.540030] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    0.540153] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:      Mic=0x1a

[    0.674031] usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

```

Last edited by wennshilft on Sun Feb 21, 2016 9:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

wennshilft,

That all looks normal.

You have exactly one sound card seen by your kernel.

```
crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  2 Feb 21  2016 /dev/snd/controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  4 Feb 21  2016 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  3 Feb 21  2016 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  1 Feb 21  2016 /dev/snd/seq

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 33 Feb 21  2016 /dev/snd/timer 
```

your dmesg is odd.

```
[    0.530613]   No soundcards found. 
```

What does alsamixer show?

In the top left, what are your values for Card and Chip?

```
Card: HDA ATI SB

Chip: VIA VT1708S 
```

Under the controls is a switch that can either be  │OO│ for On or │MM│ for muted.

Be sure that Master, PCM and Front are  │OO│ and those sliders are set to 75%

All the other controls should be │MM│

Your card can do both 44.1kHz sample rate for analogue audio and 48kHz for digital audio.  It can only do one at a time.

When both analogue and digital outputs are unmuted, it operates in digital mode and the analogue oututs are silent.

----------

## wennshilft

For some reason, it is working now. I  don't really know why, but thanks  :Smile: 

dmesg still says 

```
 No soundcards found.

```

----------

## s4e8

That's normal. When you build sound drivers into kernel, it will print out a list of soundcard before mounting root and before sound card actually initialized, and you got NO sound cards. Because driver probe is async, mounting root means SCSI scan is completed, but others may not.

----------

